# TT Roadster Electric Roof Problems



## chrisclublife (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if you can help diagnose something for me. I've a late 2007 V6 TT Roadster and I've a major problem with the roof.

It stuck a few weeks back on me and wouldn't go down so I just locked it up but next day was fine. Since then I haven't had any problems up to now and its just dead.

The electrics to raise the side flaps and top of windshield lock are working fine, however the main motor to lift the hood has stopped working. It doesn't sound as if there's a whirring or its struggling at all - its just completely dead.

There's a video I used online to manually get the roof back up again so all good there but obviously keen to get it resolved given the good weather.

I don't have the cash to bring it back to Audi so any advice you can give me so I know what I'm talking about when I approach an independent would be great.

Many thanks in advance..

Chris


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisclublife said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if you can help diagnose something for me. I've a late 2007 V6 TT Roadster and I've a major problem with the roof.
> 
> ...


Check th motor is getting power? If not then yes it's dead... 7+ years old isn't bad I guess...

Try for refurb or scrap yard?


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Check this thread, sounds familiar [smiley=bigcry.gif]

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=341289


----------



## chrisclublife (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi guys and thank for the replies..

I got the roof to go down earlier but this evening had to do it manually as wouldn't work.

I've had a look at that link and it is very similar, however the side flaps and electronic locking mechanisms are working.

It seems more like an intermittent fault with the electrics. I'm no mechanic but I just have a gut feel - maybe I'm just being optimistic in saying that I don't think its the motor given that when it does operate, it doesn't struggle etc.

Cheers for the feedback anyhow, much appreciated 

Chris


----------



## Tizod (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh dear! I have the same problem with my convertible roof. Mine won't go down using the electrics but it WILL go up again?
Any ideas what might be wrong? My garage is perplexed and I can't afford to take it to audi. Suggestions most welcome.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

How old's your car? It could be the flap motors which were subject to a recall, therefore you may be lucky with a good will gesture.


----------



## Tizod (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Moro anis my car is a 2002 mk1


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi Tizod,
Welcome but you're on the wrong forum. Pop over to the Mk1 and I'm sure they'll be able to give you some more accurate advice. I was referring to the Mk2.

Good luck


----------



## djdesi (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi,

I've a similar problem as Chrisclublife above, i got a 2008 TT roadster.

The electrics raise the side flaps and top of windshield lock are working fine, I can hear the motor but it doesn't push up/down the roof. Therefore i've got to manually push the roof, any ideas what is not working as it should?

Can anyone advise please

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Sometimes you can move the flap (ie wiggle it) and it'll settle the switch and the roof will work.
At least this proves a faulty switch.


----------

